# Brooks Saddles for Women



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm thinking of getting a Brooks saddle for my SS/Fixie. This is my mid 1980's Italian road bike that I have converted to a commuter. Right now I am switching over to one of those a longer Nitto stems so's I can raise my bars up higher. 

Would a Brooks B-17 be a good choice for a more upright position on a converted road bike?


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

The B-17s usually work best if your bar is close to your saddle height or higher, so yes. You'll have to fiddle around with the saddle to find the comfortable spot... nose up a bit so the place you sit is level.


----------

